# Welches Tool für Planung



## OnDemand (26. Apr 2017)

Hallo,
nutzt ihr irgendwelche Tools um ein neues Projekt zu planen?
Sprich UML erstellen, Use-story etc quasi ein Projekt von Null aufstarten
Hab Confluence und Jira im Einsatz. Klar da gibts Möglichkeiten aber ich habe noch nix gefunden wie ich UML da drin erstellen kann zb


----------



## dennisbauer (26. Apr 2017)

Für Confluence gibt es ein Plugin, das nennt sich Gliffy https://www.gliffy.com/

Ansonsten fallen mir für die Strukturierung und Planung auch nur ArgoUML und Modelio ein. Alternativ bietet sich auch Signavio an, das ist m.M.n. aber eher in Richtung Prozessplanung mit BPMN ausgelegt, kann aber dennoch ein Blick wert sein


----------



## AndyJ (27. Apr 2017)

Ich benutze Enterprise Architect, http://www.sparxsystems.com/
Das kostet aber was, ich glaube so um die 200 Dollar.
Cheers,
Andy


----------

